# BB OCBD cost during post-Christmas sale?



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

What will they be discounted to?


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

According to info from the other forum:

BB Semi-Annual Sale - Starts Thursday Dec 26th ends Jan 3rd, 2014 (Additional 15% off on Thurs, Dec 26th)

Men's Dress & Sport Shirts - 3 for $179
All Ties 40% off
Women's Apparel & Acc. (select styles) up to 50% off
Men's & Women's Outerwear (select styles) up to 50% off
Children's (select styles) up to 50% off
Men's Suits, Sport Coats & Trousers (select styles) 30% off
Men's & Women's Sportswear (select styles) up to 50% off


In my experience this sale should go live online late on Christmas Eve. But to get the best selection you may want to contact an associate and have them pull the items you want right before Christmas and have them ready for you (and they will usually arrange for free shipping to your house as well).


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Brooks is really raising their prices. Not too long ago, that was the normal price for the OCBD's. I remember at the after christmas sale last year, the OCBD's were $40 apiece.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mu2482 (Mar 4, 2013)

I know, makes me sad! I'm still fairly young, but just now to the point where it somewhat matters what I wear and my tastes have shifted to more conservative, quality items. I see their pricing from not too many years ago and makes me long for those times.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

L-feld said:


> Brooks is really raising their prices. Not too long ago, that was the normal price for the OCBD's. I remember at the after christmas sale last year, the OCBD's were $40 apiece.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


They were $40 but, after you added in shipping and taxes, they ended up at $47.50 per shirt.

If you order on the 26th, you'll be spending $50.71 before shipping and taxes.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Trad-ish said:


> They were $40 but, after you added in shipping and taxes, they ended up at $47.50 per shirt.
> 
> If you order on the 26th, you'll be spending $50.71 before shipping and taxes.


Still not a bad deal, but nonetheless frustrating. I heard a rumor that BB was losing money on the shirts at their previous prices. Not sure whether it's true, but $50-60 for a quality american-made shirt is a square deal in my book. If they offered more options I would buy those too, even at the current prices.

Now if BB could only start offering other garments at reasonable prices. $300 for flannel trousers is silly. At that price, I can get something custom made by my tailor.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Trad-ish said:


> They were $40 but, after you added in shipping and taxes, they ended up at $47.50 per shirt.
> 
> If you order on the 26th, you'll be spending $50.71 before shipping and taxes.


My math is bad, but if TOF is correct, it's $60 per shirt ($179 for three), which is pushing it. $50 is actually a fair price for a BB OCBD (remember how we recently were all going ga-ga over the Gatsby for $40-ish?), but I suspect you might have to buy six to get that deal. If so, I'll likely cringe, then do it.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

32rollandrock said:


> My math is bad, but if TOF is correct, it's $60 per shirt ($179 for three), which is pushing it. $50 is actually a fair price for a BB OCBD (remember how we recently were all going ga-ga over the Gatsby for $40-ish?), but I suspect you might have to buy six to get that deal. If so, I'll likely cringe, then do it.


Dr. D says you get an extra 15% on the 26th. $179 less 15% is $152.15/3=$50.71. Don't order on the 26th and you pay $59.66 per shirt.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

$50 ain't bad. $70+ is. Thanks guys.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Trad-ish said:


> They were $40 but, after you added in shipping and taxes, they ended up at $47.50 per shirt.
> 
> If you order on the 26th, you'll be spending $50.71 before shipping and taxes.


Their shipping is a bit much, compared to other online outlets.

That said, $50-ish for their USA-made OCBDs is still a great value, but if it goes much higher I'd be considering alternatives.

I agree about their pricing getting pretty aggressive in general, w/o the quality to justify it, their OCBDs being one of their few remaining good values.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Himself said:


> Their shipping is a bit much, compared to other online outlets.
> 
> That said, $50-ish for their USA-made OCBDs is still a great value, but if it goes much higher I'd be considering alternatives.
> 
> I agree about their pricing getting pretty aggressive in general, w/o the quality to justify it, their OCBDs being one of their few remaining good values.


Ah, my bad on the math. Hopefully, I will be able to arrange for in-store pick up given I'll be in Chicago a week or so after Christmas. I'm also hoping they'll have the same deal on Prince Albert slippers as they did last year. They were something like $125.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

32rollandrock said:


> Ah, my bad on the math. Hopefully, I will be able to arrange for in-store pick up given I'll be in Chicago a week or so after Christmas. I'm also hoping they'll have the same deal on Prince Albert slippers as they did last year. They were something like $125.


In-store pickup s a great way to go, especially if your local has good customer service (not all do, but our two stores in DC are great).


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Pretty sure John Tinseth has written about how del Vecchio has commented that they do in fact lose money on the USA-made OCBDs. I'm not sure of the economics on that, but I'll take him at this word.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

WillBarrett said:


> Pretty sure John Tinseth has written about how del Vecchio has commented that they do in fact lose money on the USA-made OCBDs. I'm not sure of the economics on that, but I'll take him at this word.


But they make it up in volume...


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I think I'm going to pick up 6. Pity that you have to buy in multiples of 3. Or do you? If you buy 3, can you add in 2 for the same price?


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Liked it better when you got 40% off if you purchased 4 shirts. Oh well. Still a good value at $50 a shirt. At that price, what better option is there?


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Circa $50 a shirt for the BB OCBD is a supreme deal. It's still the best shirt out there IMHO. I'll be picking up 4 or 5 of them.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

The lady of the house somewhat protested my buying yet another shirt from J. Press yesterday by waiting in the motorcar (it was raining, after all) and therefore I had better not purchase any more shirts in the near future. :rolleyes2:


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Danny said:


> Circa $50 a shirt for the BB OCBD is a supreme deal. It's still the best shirt out there IMHO. I'll be picking up 4 or 5 of them.


How may shirts do you own, Danny? I will be visiting Baltimore in the next few weeks and you are welcome to gift me one. :cool2:


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Brio1 said:


> How may shirts do you own, Danny? I will be visiting Baltimore in the next few weeks and you are welcome to gift me one. :cool2:


Well I just got rid of about 25 shirts on ebay&#8230;as I seem to have gone up a size since my college days. So time to replace them with new, larger ones


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Danny said:


> Circa $50 a shirt for the BB OCBD is a supreme deal. It's still the best shirt out there IMHO. I'll be picking up 4 or 5 of them.


Last time around I bought 4 of them. Unfortunately, one of them had serious problems on the shirring of one cuff. Being in Australia, returning them isn't an option, so I asked my wife to do a repair, which she did to a middling standard. My only point is that I am willing to pay c. $50 if they maintain quality, but it isn't a great deal if the quality is suffering.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

The reality is that OCBDs have increased to 3/$225 as a regular price.
So with a corporate card you can get these at any time for 15% off, or $63.75 each.
During their 30% corporate sales, they would be $52.50
So this is likely the best OCBD price we will see until the day-after-Father's Day sale in June or next Dec 26. 

I paid $38 for OCBDs in 2011 and $46 the year before that, but I'm afraid the days of the sub-$50 Brooks OCBD may be through. Brooks is still a decent value but they had better be careful because their everyday prices are rapidly approaching the neighborhood of Mercer. And given their unlined collars and pink unistripe options, Mercer will likely be where I turn next time I need to buy OCBDs.


----------



## DoubleDDownUnder (Apr 19, 2013)

Fellow trad in Australia (left the US nine years ago) and I had exactly the same problem with a brand new BB OCBD I bought online at the mid-year sale. Luckily, I was able to exchange it when visiting Chicago in September.


----------



## Ubryaj (Feb 5, 2012)

Can you combine the 15% off corporate card and 15% off by getting the BB credit card?


----------



## Sree (Jan 1, 2012)

I stopped by my local BB today to order a suit. They will ring it up on 12/26 so I can get the discount (30% off + 15% off), without me having to fight the crowds that day. 

I also ordered a navy flannel trousers, but I will return it if I don't like the looks of it. I never saw it in person yet.


----------



## musicmax (Mar 13, 2012)

mu2482 said:


> I see their pricing from not too many years ago and makes me long for those times.


Wait 'til Yellen takes over.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

For those who have not yet taken the financial plunge of the 3 BB shirts, I'd recommend doing so. I got them during the last corporate card event, and they are easily my most favorite shirts. $50 a shirt is more than I would have wanted to spend (I buy everything I can via eBay), but I have zero regrets.


----------



## Sree (Jan 1, 2012)

I have 2 white BB OCBDs, but the collar seems excessively wrinkled all around the top fold. It does not smooth out with normal ironing. Is this due to too much shrinkage? Is there a better way to make it smooth?


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

musicmax said:


> Wait 'til Yellen takes over.


WHO'S YELLING? :smile:


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Sree said:


> I have 2 white BB OCBDs, but the collar seems excessively wrinkled all around the top fold. It does not smooth out with normal ironing. Is this due to too much shrinkage? Is there a better way to make it smooth?


I have the same issue with one of my old white OCBD's. Looks like hell with a tie.


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

If you have an AmEx, you can sign up for a free membership at Shoprunner, which gives you free 2 day shipping at participating on-line merchants, including...

...wait for it...

...Brooks Brothers. This helps, as their normal shipping rates are extortionist.

https://www.shoprunner.com/americanexpress/


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the heads-up, swb120. I don't know if I could justify the $79 yearly fee but they do say you can cancel your trial membership within 30 days and still pay nothing.


----------



## MZWilson (Apr 14, 2013)

Trad-ish said:


> Thanks for the heads-up, swb120. I don't know if I could justify the $79 yearly fee but they do say you can cancel your trial membership within 30 days and still pay nothing.


I did the same in May. I signed up with the intention of promptly canceling, which I did. They extended my trial for 6 months and it still hasn't expired. I've probably saved $50 in shipping costs since. Then again, it has made me order for frequently from BB with the free shipping, so I wonder if it has really saved me any money at all.


----------



## Ubryaj (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'll sign up for Shoprunner to get free shipping. I think I'm going to get white, blue, and university stripe blue. I'm a little worried about sleeve length, I'm still trying to figure out where the cuff should end which makes it hard to decide where suits/blazer sleeves should end, I want to show a little cuff. I bought LE Hyde Park shirts in 15.5/36 before and the sleeves seemed too long to me even after a few washes, they rested on the beginning of my palm. The cuffs didn't seem that tight but there was extra fabric bunched up. They're at the tailor getting shortened. Should I try 15.5/35? 

I also wanted a pair of the leather cashmere lined gloves but they're totally sold out in medium.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks! This is great, I signed up with my Amex and ordered some shirts from BB. As I understand it the free membership is indefinite as long as you keep your Amex card in your account on the Shoprunner site? Am I missing any sneaky way they try to charge you after signing up through this link?



swb120 said:


> If you have an AmEx, you can sign up for a free membership at Shoprunner, which gives you free 2 day shipping at participating on-line merchants, including...
> 
> ...wait for it...
> 
> ...


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Ubryaj said:


> Thanks guys, I'll sign up for Shoprunner to get free shipping. I think I'm going to get white, blue, and university stripe blue. I'm a little worried about sleeve length, I'm still trying to figure out where the cuff should end which makes it hard to decide where suits/blazer sleeves should end, I want to show a little cuff. I bought LE Hyde Park shirts in 15.5/36 before and the sleeves seemed too long to me even after a few washes, they rested on the beginning of my palm. The cuffs didn't seem that tight but there was extra fabric bunched up. They're at the tailor getting shortened. Should I try 15.5/35?
> 
> I also wanted a pair of the leather cashmere lined gloves but they're totally sold out in medium.


IMO there should be enough length on the sleeves so that when you bend your arm all the way, the cuff does not pull back showing a significant amount of your wrist. Also the oxfords will shrink slightly over time, you may want to take that into account. I have struggled with this issue as well, I believe that your wrist bone stops the cuff from sliding down too much, if the cuff is tight enough. This being the case it's ok to have a 'little' extra length vs the sleeve only just reaching your wrist. As far as showing cuff, that's something you have to work out between your sportcoats and your shirts, based on how you buy them.


----------



## Ubryaj (Feb 5, 2012)

Danny said:


> IMO there should be enough length on the sleeves so that when you bend your arm all the way, the cuff does not pull back showing a significant amount of your wrist. Also the oxfords will shrink slightly over time, you may want to take that into account. I have struggled with this issue as well, I believe that your wrist bone stops the cuff from sliding down too much, if the cuff is tight enough. This being the case it's ok to have a 'little' extra length vs the sleeve only just reaching your wrist. As far as showing cuff, that's something you have to work out between your sportcoats and your shirts, based on how you buy them.


Thanks, that helps. I ordered them in 15.5/35 already so I'm hoping they work out for me. Maybe I'll try to post a few pictures to get opinions. Trying to buy the correct size of clothes/shoes has been the hardest part of trying to dress well.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

If those 15.5-35's don't work out for you, let me know.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Many thanks to swb120 for saving me the shipping costs. Unfortunately, I still had to pay state tax. My cost for the three was $165.22 today. If you are going to buy them, do it today so you get the extra 15%.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Sorry for the necro thread but its that time again. Has anyone seen the Dec 26th prices for the OBCD's?

Right now BB has an extra 25% off, combined with the Shoprunner discount, I'm looking at 173.75 plus tax for three of the OBCD's. I'm wondering if I'll save more by waiting til the 26th.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Trad-ish said:


> Sorry for the necro thread but its that time again. Has anyone seen the Dec 26th prices for the OBCD's?
> 
> Right now BB has an extra 25% off, combined with the Shoprunner discount, I'm looking at 173.75 plus tax for three of the OBCD's. I'm wondering if I'll save more by waiting til the 26th.


You might save a little more, but not a lot more I don't think. Also BB offers 3.5% cash back on fatwallet, worth doing that as well if you like...


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Here's the whole flyer. Looks like the 26th is an additional 15% off of the already discounted sale prices.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you, adoucett! Ok, $189 less 15% = $160.65 before any tax and shipping. I'll wait for the 26th.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

$50 for a Brooks oxford is still not a bad price for a shirt of this kind. I'm looking forward to picking up 3 more during the sale.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

$53.55 per shirt plus tax and shipping on the 26/27th. Fair enough.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

$53-$54 is still not a bad price.


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm not sure if it's still out there (I suspect it is), but if you have an AmEx card, sign up for a free year of Shoprunner. I haven't paid for shipping in a long time at BB (or a few other sites). It's pretty good.



Himself said:


> Their shipping is a bit much, compared to other online outlets.
> 
> That said, $50-ish for their USA-made OCBDs is still a great value, but if it goes much higher I'd be considering alternatives.
> 
> I agree about their pricing getting pretty aggressive in general, w/o the quality to justify it, their OCBDs being one of their few remaining good values.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

swb120 said:


> I'm not sure if it's still out there (I suspect it is), but if you have an AmEx card, sign up for a free year of Shoprunner. I haven't paid for shipping in a long time at BB (or a few other sites). It's pretty good.


I was able to do this successfully, and it's actually a unlimited membership as long as you have an Amex. You don't even need to use that card to pay for purchases. Saves a huge amount of money when I'm buying smaller things that would normally generate a $10 shipping charge each.

shop runner, if done correctly, is one of the best things Brooks has going for it right now.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

If you load three shirts into a cart right now the shipping shows up as only being $2. Is this standard? or some sort of promo?


----------



## Hullabaloo (Nov 11, 2008)

In looking at the non-iron OCBDs, I see one priced at $65 and another one at $95. Anyone know how these shirts differ?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

To my understanding, one is pinpoint ($65), the other is oxford.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Hullabaloo said:


> In looking at the non-iron OCBDs, I see one priced at $65 and another one at $95. Anyone know how these shirts differ?


Yes, the $95 one is the USA Made oxford cloth shirt, the $65 one is the imported pinpoint shirt.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes. Danny speaks the truth.



Danny said:


> Yes, the $95 one is the USA Made oxford cloth shirt, the $65 one is the imported pinpoint shirt.


----------



## UnivStripe (Mar 6, 2013)

Danny said:


> Yes, the $95 one is the USA Made oxford cloth shirt, the $65 one is the imported pinpoint shirt.


On the Trad Forum, we are usually referencing the made in USA oxford cloth shirt that requires ironing when discussing the 3/$ sale. BB reduces the price of these shirts several times a year and one of the best, if not the best, time to get them is the day after Christmas.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Wanted to take advantage of the sale this time around, but they don't seem to have much in a 15-35 slim fit. It sure was easier to find clothes that fit when I was 30 pounds chubbier.


----------



## Hullabaloo (Nov 11, 2008)

UnivStripe said:


> On the Trad Forum, we are usually referencing the made in USA oxford cloth shirt that requires ironing when discussing the 3/$ sale. BB reduces the price of these shirts several times a year and one of the best, if not the best, time to get them is the day after Christmas.


Thanks for clarifying. Does anyone know if the store on Madison Avenue keeps the USA non-iron in stock or are they only available by mail?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

How about going with a regular fit. I'm sure it would still look good.



ArtVandalay said:


> Wanted to take advantage of the sale this time around, but they don't seem to have much in a 15-35 slim fit. It sure was easier to find clothes that fit when I was 30 pounds chubbier.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

That red plaid blazer on the flyer? Yeah, I want that badly.

Dont know if I'm going to spring for any shirts this time around, I want a red unistripe, 2nd pink, and 2nd ecru to round out my selection, but I've purchased 9 shirts from BB in the past couple months as it is lol.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

Go to the store (or call) and have an associate place an order for you - they can get any size, even if they are backordered. They should volunteer to have them shipped to your house for free as well.


----------



## 41Lexington (Jan 10, 2013)

Not to derail the thread from pricing discussion, but does anyone have any thoughts on the shrinkage of the red unistripe? I've found the white and blue unistripe to shrink a fair bit, while the pink and blue (no experience with ecru) don't shrink nearly as much. Any thoughts on the red unistripe? Thanks


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

I've got some new ones for sale in the thrift thread. Just sayin. ..


----------



## LukeRoz (Nov 12, 2014)

Didn't want to start a new thread so I'll ask here. I'm usually a size 15 34 in brooks brothers slim fit non-iron dress shirts. After Christmas I'm going to be purchasing some of the made in USA slim fit OCBDs. I heard that these tend to shrink a bit. My questions is should i size up to a 15.5 35? Thanks in advance!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

LukeRoz said:


> Didn't want to start a new thread so I'll ask here. I'm usually a size 15 34 in brooks brothers slim fit non-iron dress shirts. After Christmas I'm going to be purchasing some of the made in USA slim fit OCBDs. I heard that these tend to shrink a bit. My questions is should i size up to a 15.5 35? Thanks in advance!


I normally wear a 15/34 (5'11"/155 lbs/38 chest/32 waist), and I wear a 15.5/34 in the Brooks Extra Slim Fit. The neck shrank slightly, but I haven't noticed appreciable shrinkage in the sleeves. I also hang dry all my shirts, so that may factor in


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

LukeRoz said:


> Didn't want to start a new thread so I'll ask here. I'm usually a size 15 34 in brooks brothers slim fit non-iron dress shirts. After Christmas I'm going to be purchasing some of the made in USA slim fit OCBDs. I heard that these tend to shrink a bit. My questions is should i size up to a 15.5 35? Thanks in advance!


Sent you a PM


----------



## LeeLo (May 22, 2014)

I checked the BB website this morning and they're advertising the semi-annual sale. I was under the impression it would not go into effect until the day after Christmas. I want to cash in on the deal for OCBDs but they still seem kind of expensive - as of right now they are 3 for $189 + $12.95 for shipping + tax = roughly $215. Is this the best it's going to get or should I wait for the day after Christmas.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Call or email cutomer service. They're very responsive and helpful.


----------



## August West (Aug 1, 2013)

LeeLo said:


> I checked the BB website this morning and they're advertising the semi-annual sale. I was under the impression it would not go into effect until the day after Christmas. I want to cash in on the deal for OCBDs but they still seem kind of expensive - as of right now they are 3 for $189 + $12.95 for shipping + tax = roughly $215. Is this the best it's going to get or should I wait for the day after Christmas.


if you have an amex card, you should be able to get shop runner at no cost to you, which will eliminate the BB shipping charge. You don't even need to use the Amex to make the purchase. You should also investigate the BB corporate membership card, which gives you 15% off and I think will stack with the after Christmas sale. If getting the corporate membership through your work isn't an option, get you post count up over 100 here and you will be eligible.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I don't believe the corporate discount stacks on top of the sale. However, I am pretty sure that the better sale starts tomorrow, and that there is an extra 15 percent for every customer on top of the sale just tomorrow. I could be wrong, however, as I am not a Brooks Brothers employee in real life; I only play one on the Internet.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

LeeLo said:


> I checked the BB website this morning and they're advertising the semi-annual sale. I was under the impression it would not go into effect until the day after Christmas. I want to cash in on the deal for OCBDs but they still seem kind of expensive - as of right now they are 3 for $189 + $12.95 for shipping + tax = roughly $215. Is this the best it's going to get or should I wait for the day after Christmas.


Additional 15% off your order on the 26/27th.


----------



## LeeLo (May 22, 2014)

Okay, thanks fellas. I'll just be patient and wait until Friday.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

FLCracka said:


> Additional 15% off your order on the 26/27th.





LeeLo said:


> Okay, thanks fellas. I'll just be patient and wait until Friday.


In the past few years the extra 15% discount begins online on Dec 25, so you might want to check and see if it is in effect tomorrow.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Dr. D said:


> In the past few years the extra 15% discount begins online on Dec 25, so you might want to check and see if it is in effect tomorrow.


The flyer says the extra 15% is on 12/26 and 12/27.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Email I got says the extra 15% off starts tonight at midnight, so 12/25. Can't verify, but I'll be attempting to order some shirts late tonight and hopefully it's in effect!

The email says 12/25-27 online and 12/26-27 in stores.


----------



## PaultheSwede (Dec 20, 2014)

I find the BB website a bit confusing and would greatly appreciate it if someone could link their different OCDBs in slim fit.

Thanks in advance


----------



## UnivStripe (Mar 6, 2013)

PaultheSwede said:


> I find the BB website a bit confusing and would greatly appreciate it if someone could link their different OCDBs in slim fit.
> 
> Thanks in advance


These are the Made in USA versions:

Here are all slim fit button down shirts:


----------



## PaultheSwede (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the links UnivStripe


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Just ordered 3 of the USA made OCBDs for $170 including tax….seems like about as good a deal as can be had these days on these shirts…?


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Currently $173.60 for three (with tax and delivery), or $57.87 per shirt.


----------



## Hullabaloo (Nov 11, 2008)

When I look at the website it says $189 for three. Did you apply a corporate or Amex discount to get the lower price?


----------



## MarkY (Mar 24, 2005)

Hullabaloo said:


> When I look at the website it says $189 for three. Did you apply a corporate or Amex discount to get the lower price?


Corporate discount is added during checkout.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I contacted customer service earlier this week, because I, like many of us, had hoped I might stack the corporate discount on top of the post-Christmas sale. I was told very definitely that the corporate discount cannot be used with this sale. However, for the first couple of days, there will be an extra 15% off for all customers, not just corporate members. I think this is where the confusion is coming from.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Danny said:


> Just ordered 3 of the USA made OCBDs for $170 including tax&#8230;.seems like about as good a deal as can be had these days on these shirts&#8230;?


I paid around $67.50 each during the last sale. (I bought one shirt.) Bravo, Danny ! :winner:


----------



## Hullabaloo (Nov 11, 2008)

Is that 15% in effect now? I still see 3 for $189 and was wondering if this is as good as it gets for me or does it drop further tomorrow.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Hullabaloo said:


> Is that 15% in effect now? I still see 3 for $189 and was wondering if this is as good as it gets for me or does it drop further tomorrow.


The discount is applied when you go to check out.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Extra 15% off your order on the 25th-27th (26/27th in store). Comes to $53.55 per OCBD when you buy three, before taxes and shipping.


----------



## ajasont (Mar 25, 2014)

FLCracka said:


> Extra 15% off your order on the 25th-27th (26/27th in store). Comes to $53.55 per OCBD when you buy three, before taxes and shipping.


For anyone on the fence, this is the best price I've seen per shirt this year outside of the 30% corporate sale which is only cheaper by 12 cents per shirt.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

It seems to apply to any similarly priced shirt as well.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Trad-ish said:


> Many thanks to swb120 for saving me the shipping costs. Unfortunately, I still had to pay state tax. My cost for the three was $165.22 today. If you are going to buy them, do it today so you get the extra 15%.


I'm quoting my own post just to so the change in 2013 and 2014 pricing. This year my cost for three was $174.48.

(the price included local tax and $2.00 Shoprunner shipping).


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

I just purchased 6 shirts and a pocket-square. I can seldom get my calculation to match the discount I actually get with Brooks. Each of he the first five shirts was ~$56.00 but the last one I ordered she said was $39.and change. She could not explain it to my satisfaction.


I seldom purchase from Brooks Brothers even though there was a time when I owned quite a bit in every section of their catalog. (Yes it's been that long ago,...)


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm torn about the sale. Don't get me wrong--that it is the best sale from Brooks the whole year, there is no doubt. However, it comes, for me, at a time of year that feels problematic. I have the coin for a solid purchase of a few OCBDs, and that is not the problem. It is that I try, as best as I can, to be less selfish this time of year, more focused on spending money with (and for) my wife. I feel that a package on the doorstep with my name on it right now would send my wife a bad signal. 

On the up side, my birthday is coming up shortly. I could easily justify (to myself and my bride) the purchase of a few OCBDs at regular price less the 15-percent corporate discount in another month or so, i.e., the old "Honey, I bought myself a birthday present so you don't have to get me anything" excuse. I'll spend a few more bucks, and while this goes against the prep principal of frugality, it might go a long way to preserving a cherished relationship. 

In the meantime, I'll live vicariously through your purchases!


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Duvel said:


> I'm torn about the sale. Don't get me wrong--that it is the best sale from Brooks the whole year, there is no doubt. However, it comes, for me, at a time of year that feels problematic. I have the coin for a solid purchase of a few OCBDs, and that is not the problem. It is that I try, as best as I can, to be less selfish this time of year, more focused on spending money with (and for) my wife. I feel that a package on the doorstep with my name on it right now would send my wife a bad signal.
> 
> On the up side, my birthday is coming up shortly. I could easily justify (to myself and my bride) the purchase of a few OCBDs at regular price less the 15-percent corporate discount in another month or so, i.e., the old "Honey, I bought myself a birthday present so you don't have to get me anything" excuse. I'll spend a few more bucks, and while this goes against the prep principal of frugality, it might go a long way to preserving a cherished relationship.
> 
> In the meantime, I'll live vicariously through your purchases!


Your wife would really get angry at you for buying 3 shirts for yourself? Instead of buying something for her?

I'm a lucky man. My wife is urging me to buy BB shirts, and I'm reluctant, because I have enough already!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

That's not what I said, and that's entirely not my point. I can see how you might misinterpret my comment, given that many couples commit serial financial infidelity, according to what I've read.

My wife would not get angry. I would not feel right. I don't do things that don't feel right; maybe it's my Catholic boy upbrining. In any case, I'm glad that we both are lucky men.



Pentheos said:


> Your wife would really get angry at you for buying 3 shirts for yourself? Instead of buying something for her?
> 
> I'm a lucky man. My wife is urging me to buy BB shirts, and I'm reluctant, because I have enough already!


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I went to the CT Ave store in DC today. Was actually pretty underwhelmed. The dress shirt offerings were really minimal. There was only 1 that I liked but the discount would have been minimal so I passed. Wasn't going to buy 2 others that didn't really interest me just for the bigger markdown. The sweater offerings were OK. I did get a nice argyle that came to about $80 with the discounts. There's been a really nice Fair Isle cardigan that I've had my eye on for a while. Didn't have my size and it's no longer listed on the website. The only really tempting offerings were the Own Make sportcoats. Were a couple really nice tweeds. Still, for $400 or so, was a bit too steep for me to justify--especially given how full my closet is. I did get a nice tartan tie though. So, all told, 1 sweater, 1 tie. Minimal damage to the wallet.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I bought three made in the USA OCDbs and the bill was $1400! That's my story ... merry Xmas!


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

ksinc said:


> I bought three made in the USA OCDbs and the bill was $1400! That's my story ... merry Xmas!


Ecru, pink, and yellow, of course.


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

ksinc said:


> I bought three made in the USA OCDbs and the bill was $1400! That's my story ... merry Xmas!


$1400 for 3 OCBDs?! Was this part of some secret Kabbaz after Xmas 1/2 price sale? I thought we were talkin' about BB here...


----------



## MarkY (Mar 24, 2005)

Spex said:


> $1400 for 3 OCBDs?! Was this part of some secret Kabbaz after Xmas 1/2 price sale? I thought we were talkin' about BB here...


Too funny. What ever happened to Alex, I kind of drop in and out of this forum. Cheaper that way.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Alex Kabbaz departed us some two years ago for reasons unknown. Perhaps he wanted to focus more on his business.


----------

